# Prenatal Vitamins Helped me get PREGNANT



## Katy09

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to share with you how I got pregnant. I was trying for about 4 months and couldn't get pregnant (I'm 25 years old). A friend of my husband's suggested we take prenatal vitamins and a month after starting them I got my :bfp:!!

I was so in shock. I told my doctor and he agreed that taking prenatal vitamins was a good idea.

So for those of you TTC, get prenatals! I took Progressive Prenatal Vitamins.

Good luck ladies!!! Hope you all get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## momtoaz

Congrats on your BFP!!

That's the exact same brand I'm taking!! This is my 2nd cycle taking it. More money than reg prenatals, but it has added stuff reg prenatals don't have, which is why I decided to splurge.


----------



## winegums

i think most people are taking prenatals on here anyway, or at the least folic acid! but thanks for sharing and congrats xx


----------



## mumoffive

Oh really? I didnt think there was a link. I thought vitamins were vitamins! I maybe need to invest in some!


----------



## mumoffive

We dont have that brand over here i dont think. I wonder if pregnancare is the same over here? or can you get them here?


----------



## Whitbit22

Do you have the one-a-day brand? Thats what ive been taking.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## mandaa1220

Congratulations!


----------



## Katy09

Thanks ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats on ur bfp


----------



## kybaby

Congrats!


----------



## jane23

Congrats hun x


----------



## jamierae

CONGRATS!! I tried taking prenatal vitamins and i keep puking them up!! :(


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on ur bfp hun.
I very much doubt pre natals had anything to do with it tho, after 4mths u were just due ur bfp then. A lot of us have taken them for mths/years hun and nothin ;-)
U just got ur lucky break.
Happy and healthy 9mths xxx


----------



## jane23

africaqueen said:


> Congrats on ur bfp hun.
> I very much doubt pre natals had anything to do with it tho, after 4mths u were just due ur bfp then. A lot of us have taken them for mths/years hun and nothin ;-)
> U just got ur lucky break.
> Happy and healthy 9mths xxx

Yes i agree as ive been taking for 2yrs and still nothing...lol
Just your luck hun...congrats again x:happydance:


----------



## Katy09

jane23 said:


> Yes i agree as ive been taking for 2yrs and still nothing...lol
> Just your luck hun...congrats again x:happydance:

Well, I was pretty underweight (about 20 lbs) and the doc suggested I take the vitamins to help me get a little healthier since I wasn't getting much nutrients and vitamins from natural sources (food).

Thanks a lot ladies :) I have my scan booked in 6 days!! So excited.

Good luck to you all!! :dust: hope you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Katy!!! When are you due? 

I started prenatals 18months before I got my first bfp but in your case perhaps the extra nutrients was exactly what your body needed! I'm glad it worked.

Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun.


----------



## Katy09

Thanks hun!!

I'm due in January.. have my first scan on Tuesday (I'll be 6 weeks and 5 days by then)
So excited...

Wish you good luck with your pregnancy as well.. how far along are you?


----------



## Jolene

Katy, I'll be 6wk5d on Tuesday too. Due 13 Jan!

I went for my 6 week scan today and saw our little bubs heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations!

I feel that prenatals probably helped "assisted' in the part of being healthy-ier to get pregnant. I have been TTC since August 2009, that is when I started taking liquid gel prenatals plus DHA. I finally got my BFP this month!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

ya know...i was actually on my prenatals for about 3 weeks before i got pregnant too


----------

